# my dust collector



## lew

I must get something like this. The old box fan in the basement window just isn't hacking it anymore.

Thanks for the review.

Lew


----------



## motthunter

I am in the process of installing a new 2HP grizzly cyclone like yours. Should have it up and running soon. I think that htey are both good units


----------



## Garry

I recently installed the new JDS 3HP collector. I wanted to setup the collector under the stairs in the shop to save space. The JDS low profile allowed me to do this. The other nice features about this unit is it is on casters along with the 55 gal collection barrel that is on casters.
A nice feature was the collection barrel has a small window that shows when the chips are near the top.
It has a separate motor that automatically cleans the filter everytime the unit is turned off.


----------



## Woodchuck1957

I just recently bought a PSI Tempest 142, it is their 2hp unit. I've got the unit hung on the wall but need to hookup the inlet and the bag. I notice you mounted your motor brace down at the bottom flange, I had to do the same thing.


----------



## JDub

How is the noise of the system? I've been considering a cyclone system but have heard they are exceptionally loud. Curious to hear about your experience.

Thanks


----------



## woodnut

woodchuck I know that you will love your cyclone I know that I wonder why I worked without one (money) but had I known how much cleaner it keeps the shop and lungs it would have been one of the first tools instead of one of the last. JDub, I want say it is quiet but it is not to bad. The real noise comes from the tools while the collector is on. I didn't expect this, but take the planner for example it is pretty noisy by itself, but turn on the collector and it is more than twice as loud. I now have ear protection at the noisy machinery.


----------



## TrickyDick

I also purchased and installed the Tempest "S" 3.5 horse cyclone in February. I installed it in the attic of my 26X38 shop. I installed 7" pipe throughout the shop and can run four 4" ports at any given time without loss of power. I love it!

I ran a 7" pipe from the cyclone back down to the shop floor into the supplied bin. Easy cleanup and does not take up wall for additional floor space. Took 4 big guys to get that sucker (no pun intended) into the attic.


----------



## Woodchuck1957

Woodnut, actually before I bought this unit I had a Grizzly G1029 2hp double bagger. I bought the cyclone because I wanted something that was easier to empty the dust from without takeing up too much space. I had a garbage can seperator for the double bagger, but it was just another thing to hookup at the begining of the day, and it took up more shop space, so I rarely used the seperator, it was just too much hassle.


----------



## roman

I've always dreamed of putting the dust sucker in the loft, have the chips and dust automatically dump into a machine that makes "wood pellets" then have pellets dump down into a boiler via a "skew" turned on and off by a thermastat and the bolier would heat my radient floor…..................free heat, no more dust bags and chips to deal with.

ah, the perfect world!


----------



## DavidNJ

Over 4 years later, how is it running?


----------

